# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët që jetojnë në Chicago

## Tironsi-009.5

ho me.......mos me keni mua ju, s'shkoni perpara......Flisni o popull sa te kenaqeni!

----------


## EL Coyote

fiona atje te parthenon sounds good por ama eshte problem i madh per parking, dhe s'besoj se shqipot do paguajne edhe per parking

----------


## mario_kingu

ne radh  te par  pse u mbyll    tema e meparshme se mora vesh  nese 

tani  kur dhe ca dit   do vemi  26  e kemi  lene po nga tema e meparshme pash edhe qe mund te shtyet  na thoni   hehheh
edhe sa per lokale  ka plot  thjesht takohemi  edhe vendosim byeee gjith te miratt

----------


## Fiona

parking heren e fundit qe pash une ishte 6 dollar........(une s'mendoj se eshte keq!!) Nejse...flasim iher...numrat e telefonit i keni...merrni ne telefon se keshtu online sikur s'mbarohen punet me sa shikoj une!!

----------


## Katilja_CH

Mua me dha njera idene per tek Stoa, qeka nje rest/bar greek ne Milwakee dhe Austin ku behen private parties dhe ka parking me vete. I pakapshmi kishte qene atje, kshuqe mund te flasi me ate pronarin.

Fiona,Ogerti njehere donte te bente party me forumistet atje po 'su be gje natyrisht. 

Nejse, nqs doni te takohemi, mire. Bye

----------


## Fiona

kam qen iher tek stoa (a longggggggggggggggggggg time ago....lolz.) Nuk e di se si eshte tani.  E mo mir, une me c'do gje e kam okay.

----------


## Katilja_CH

El Coyote, gjalle je ti? Po behet gje apo jo?:P

----------


## angeldust

C'ja keni futur kot dhe ju!

Ku ka balte ne Chicago?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Dick Johnson

A keni ndonje ide se si do te jete raporti djem/vajza ne party, apo ashtu sic ka qene ne 187 vitet e fundit me imigrantet shqiptare: 469 djem per 2.7 vajza? Jo per gje por ne cunave do te na duhet t'i mprehim mire dhembet para se te vijme...you know...konkurence e madhe per nje cope...nejse (jk). Mire do qe qe ju vajzat te sillni vajza te tjera sepse "Partia ka nevoje per gjak te ri" por edhe per efekt te sigurise tuaj, sepse ka rrezik te "shqyeni" nga krahet ndermjet "dueleve" maciste. 

P.S: I promise I'll be good. I don't bite...hard.

----------


## Fiona

lolz....dusty....Ashtu eshte e vertet...jan gjithe ato djem...dhe vetem....3-4 goca....

----------


## Katilja_CH

Angeldust, ne e gjejme balten i/e dashur sikur te jete ne fund te pusit, se s'na rrihet  :Lulja3:   (edhe ne mes te veres vllai im e gjen balten, pffff as vete s'e di nga e germon lol)

Dusty sa per raportin goca/cuna, s'i dihet. Prandaj do behet promotion, dhe shpresoj qe idete e vjetra dhe attitudes te mos merren me vete, te lihen ne shpi, se perndryshe s'do dali gje party. Uroj gjithashtu qe mos kete te dashur/a apo te fejuar/a xheloze se pastaj do behet katastrofe, do zihen robte pse ma more t dashuren per te kercyer(shyqyr qe sdo kete prinder). Megjithate, u better be good lol, kjo do funksiononte me mir sikur te merrje shoqe (nje ose disa) me vete ne menyre qe mprehja e dhembeve mos te shkoje kot :shkelje syri: 
Kalofshi mire te gjithe.

----------


## mario_kingu

ok  un jam brenda ca te thoni dhe te vendosni  sa per kohen  sa vajza ose sa cuna do jemi  ajo eshte pun tjeter  secili do ri me ate qei haet muabeti  po nuk mendoj se ka vajza edhe djem  akoma me kohen e enverit  hhehehh ok gjith te mirat edhe flasim vendosni ku do takohemi  ???

----------


## Sherri

Qekeni gjithe keto veta ne chicago dhe nuk beni nji organizim tamam  :perqeshje: .Un personalisht do kisha qef te jetoja andej pasi te mbaroj inxhinjerine knej nga italia andej them te jetoj.
Nuk keni ndonje park,ndonje lokal shqiptar ku te mblidheni??

----------


## Dick Johnson

Mire vella. Po te vish ketej do t'a kuptosh se si ecen jeta ketu e do te te marre malli te hash nje here dreke si njeri (Europian). Le pastaj te ulesh me ore te tera ne kafe si ne Shqiperi (Europe), etj, etj. Besoj se kush ka jetuar mbi dy vjet (me dokumenta) ne nje shtet europian, nuk do t'i pelqeje Amerika. Ne qe rrime ketu jemi "c'europianizuar" deri diku dhe them se ne disa raste e ndjej mungesen e atyre momenteve "zero" qe kalohen ne Europe neper kafe, restorante, etj. Ketej te gjithe jane sy jeshil ($$) dhe mendoj se nje dite edhe Europa do te "infektohet" nga ky "virus". Deri atehere vella, te sugjeroj te vish ketej si turist. Per te tjerat...pac fat.

----------


## Dick Johnson

.....................

----------


## Fiona

Pse kaq pesimist ti dusty?? lolz.....edhe pse duan shumica e shqiptareve ne italy dhe greqi te vijn ketu.  Sherri....hajde ti lal...por ate degree qe do marresh atje ne italy shiko n.q.s transferohet ketu se pastaj do ngelesh kamarier ose construction...ciao.

----------


## mario_kingu

kush  ka qene ne europ  do behet  pishmend muaj  e par  po me von  jo   se edhe europa seshte aq mir  sa thon edhe ajo qe syt  ketu  jan jeshile atije jan blu  euro  $$$$$ you know  shdo vend qe te vesh  njesoi eshte  byeehey ene takimin per kur e late per 26 apo e shtyt  
??

----------


## Dick Johnson

Po, po, jepi...sido qe te jete, Europa s'ka SouthSide...got it?

P.S: Pesimist une? Me ate firme?

----------


## Tironsi-009.5

Ej lal, sa per ngjyren e syve, ca ngjyre i bie te kemi ne alb?? Dhe dusty...correct me if i'm wrong but its got a south-east side lali....Ballkani, and while u think of what nonsense to write today, rock out wit your vibrator out big guy. I do agree with something that u said though, we have become green eyed ($).  :garip:

----------


## Katilja_CH

E me edhe ju, ka nej gje te keqe te behemi me sy jeshile ne kshu? lol. 
Megjithate, ma do mendja, qe ktu po qe i zoti, cdo gje mund te behesh (as long as you are white :buzeqeshje:

----------

